# design issue



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

The main reason for having three entrance holes in the middle is to allow for adjustment of entrance size according to the season and the bees' needs.

My design also incorporates single holes near each end, on the opposite side of the hive to the main entrance, to allow for the placement of a nucleus colony, if required. If you are not making splits or using my 'rotating hive' method of swarm control, you may not need the extra entrances, but you will - in all probability - need the three holes for the main colony entrance.

I hope that is clear!


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

I put "front" entrances on my first TBH's too. Bad idea. The bees use them sometime but prefer not to enter perpendicular to the comb. Will you be using follower boards? If so, the bees might crowd at the center hole otherwise they'll use them all. I would drill two more and plug later if needed. Drilling holes with the bees in the hive is a pain. Literally.
Having holes at the end of the hive might be a nice feature for drainage also.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Aram said:


> I put "front" entrances on my first TBH's too. Bad idea. The bees use them sometime but prefer not to enter perpendicular to the comb.


I think we may be at cross purposes: 'perpendicular to' (i.e. at right angles to) the comb would mean an end entrance, not a side entrance as I (and Derek) described, which are 'in line' with the comb, so the bees enter between combs, not 'face on' to the first comb.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

*biobees.com*

Apologies to anyone trying to reach my site today - our server crashed and they are working on replacing it - back soon!


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

Yes, Buckbee, I agree. I was just refering to one line in Derek's post:


Derek1 said:


> My first hive has a front entrance. So im not used to the side entrance holes.


With TBH's he has to get used to looking at the long side of the hive as the "front".


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I started this because when I went to get my TBH last night i saw how far apart the holes were and thought the were really far apart. And I checked biobees site to look at the plans, but his site was down and i could not verify the hole placement.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Derek1 said:


> I started this because when I went to get my TBH last night i saw how far apart the holes were and thought the were really far apart. And I checked biobees site to look at the plans, but his site was down and i could not verify the hole placement.


Yes, my server crashed and is currently being replaced - apparently.

My TBH has three 25mm (1") holes about 2" apart in the middle of one side, low down, and another single hole, on the opposite side (the back, as it were), about 3" from each end. None of those dimensions are critical, BTW.


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Aram said:


> With TBH's he has to get used to looking at the long side of the hive as the "front".


Why? end entrances work fine also especially when you have many in a row.


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

They didn't for my bees. In the picture you'll see a row of holes at the end of the hive and a hole at the bottom of the long side (another hole is blocked with the rock and a third hole they completely sealed) My bees didn't like either low side or high end holes. THey all go in and out through the top, under the roof, where I removed a top bar. I covered the end rows with wire mesh so it's available for ventilation and left only one hole on the bottom for cleaning/ drainage. The bees actually use it all the time for cleaning but rarely use it for access.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok. Now that biobees got his server fixed I got it. Before server proplem: I printed the plans and did a quick read, gave them to my father in law and said build. I did not remember that he has put holes at each end; along with the centers. Now I see where he did. But my FIL did not put a extra hole left and right of center. Which I will.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I was able to get a couple of pics of what I am talking about. I am going to drill a couple of holes left and right of the center. I will probably take off the landing boards too. I guess I will just plug the far holes until they could use them i guess.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

That should work. In my original plan, which I still use, I put the central entrance holes on the opposite face of the hive to the ones nearest the ends, in order to achieve maximum separation of bees when making splits. It's up to you whether to do this.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Buckbee. I plan on putting 2 extra center holes. And pluging the outsides for now. So if i hive bees in the center w/ 2 follower boards. do i need to plug 1 or 2 of the center holes for a while or leave them open. Also, with a dead center entrance how may bars would you start with. With a package. And 2 follower boards.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Derek1 said:


> Buckbee. I plan on putting 2 extra center holes. And pluging the outsides for now. So if i hive bees in the center w/ 2 follower boards. do i need to plug 1 or 2 of the center holes for a while or leave them open. Also, with a dead center entrance how may bars would you start with. With a package. And 2 follower boards.


One entrance hole will be fine until volume of traffic indicates that another hole would help them out. You have to get a balance between not causing unnecessary congestion and making it easy for them to defend themselves.

For a 3# package, about 8-10 bars would be fine. Keep an eye on growth, though.


----------

